# I need a better fitting dachshund sweater!



## alanpeg2u (Jul 12, 2011)

Does anyone have a miniature dachshund sweater (knitted) pattern that has maximum coverage except for the front legs? My two 'walk' out of their sweaters and I'm not savvy enough to invent my own pattern. I'd like a turtleneck that goes down the front then across the top of legs and along the back and sides in one piece. Maybe a button closure chest strap or a pull-on. Think of the way a girth is affixed to a horse's saddle. You have a chest band but also a little bit of a 'hang-over' for warmth. Kind of like ear-flaps attached to the inside of a toboggan.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

check out this link, maybe it will help

http://askville.amazon.com/knitting-pattern-sweater-Dachshund-share/AnswerViewer.do?requestId=3735263

here is another link

http://www.doggiestylish.com/store/Free-Dog-Coat-and-Dog-Sweater-Patterns/Free-Knitting-Patterns-for-Dog-Sweaters-and-Coats

if you do a search you will find lots of others


----------



## alanpeg2u (Jul 12, 2011)

Thank you so much!!! Both sites were great and I will definitely be trying them ...as soon as I finish my grandson's toboggan.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Glad the sites were helpful.


----------



## Ellemck (Mar 7, 2011)

http://www.talkingtails.com/sweater.html

http://spunknit1.webs.com/knitteddogsweaterpattern.htm

http://www.doggiestylish.com/store/Free-Dog-Coat-and-Dog-Sweater-Patterns/Free-Knitting-P...

http://www.bellaonline.com/subjects/7376.asp

http://www.thedietdiary.com/cgi-bin/chart_dog.pl


----------



## bethltheisen (Nov 18, 2011)

I use to find sweaters (peoples) at the thrift store and cut the arms off make 2 leg holes just below the cuff (the cuff makes a great turtle neck) shape the back to curve and hem it


----------



## Lynn Hamric (Feb 7, 2011)

No, but I have a year old hairless cat that I desperately need a sweater pattern for. There are plenty out there for dogs but they don't fit him really well. A dachshund sweater pattern just might do the trick. He is not that big around but is long like a dachshund. Please let me know if you have a pattern I might could use and adjust. It needs to be simple as I'm not a really accomplished knitter.
Lynn


----------



## Lynn Hamric (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks. I guess he'll just have to look a little scruffy because I'm not good at hemming cut knit garments. Should I do this by hand or machine. All suggestions welcome.


----------



## bethltheisen (Nov 18, 2011)

it does not need to be a knit sweater. It can be a sweat shirt type and you don't have to hem them.


----------



## Lynn Hamric (Feb 7, 2011)

O.K. that sounds a LOT better. I've cut and turned under the edge and blanket stitched sweatshirts for jackets. What size do you suggest I look for? When I checked the kids they seemed way too big but I guess I could take a section out on the top and bottom to make the sleeves line up better. This is all new to me as you can tell.


----------



## bethltheisen (Nov 18, 2011)

you are using the sleeve as the garment for the little dog. The sleeve is not so big around and you pull the cuff over the dogs head, Make 2 slits a couple of inches from the cuff and far enough apart to acomodate for the chest. and curve the back cut from belly to back


----------



## madidolly (Nov 9, 2011)

Try this one. I made it for my mini dachshund. Molly is just under 7 pounds. I think I just knitted the back a little longer (held it up to her). No legs to worry about on this because her legs are only about 2 1/2 inches high and she would be tripping. The pattern was made for a chi but it works for doxies.
http://www.redlipstick.net/knit/chihswe.html


----------



## Lynn Hamric (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks! Even "I" can follow these directions. GREAT help.


----------

